# Yellow poo chickens



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

HI my sister has got three chickens she has had them for 2 weeks now and theey are doing yellow poo, she has all the books ect ect and has collected a sample and is now waiting on the place she brought them from,

The toilet from what i understand keeps going to normal then to this yellow stuff, They have the run of the garden and I must say they are very happy,, They do make some funny noises, i had no idea chickens where so vocal

Please help do you have any idea what this could be, so i can pass it onto my sister,(she is takeing them to the vet by the way, but sometime owners are the best source of advice)

Em


----------



## daffy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi
I've found a few things it could be:
It could be just a spot of diarrhoea often caused by the chicken over indulging on slugs and worms or other things like potato leaves.
When the chicken is young and starting to lay, occasionally an egg will not form correctly and this is passed by the chicken and looks like a wet, yellow dropping.
Foamy yellow droppings can also be a sign of worms. Might not be a bad idea to deworm them (flubenvet seems to be the most popular dewormer). It's available through your vet.
Yellowish, smelly droppings are also just simply caecal droppings, which can be yellow, brown or even almost black. The chicken produces these a few times per day, either on their own or mixed with normal droppings.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

OK my sister has got hold of that Flublent wormer and is in the process of worming theem,, Keep our fingers crossed that this will sort that prob out and she can get on and enjoy them

Thanks for your help


----------

